# Rendering in Sony Vegas 7.



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi,

Was wondering how you render videos with xvid in Sony Vegas 7. Whenever I try to render using the default settings it comes out as a huge file. 

Thanks.


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

I've got Movie Studio so the settings may be different. If you get no joy here try the Sony forums which are very good http://www.sonycreativesoftware.com/forums/showtopics.asp?forumid=12


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Rache said:


> I've got Movie Studio so the settings may be different. If you get no joy here try the Sony forums which are very good http://www.sonycreativesoftware.com/forums/showtopics.asp?forumid=12


Hello,

Thanks for your reply. I believe they are almost the same. Is there anyway to render a video in Vegas into an xvid/divx format? I believe those two are smaller formats. Or do I need to render the video first and then use a converter? The default rendering settings for AVI videos are: NTSC DV.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

It all depends on wether the xvid or divx codec has or can be added to your output format choices.

I don't have Vegas but I do have Premiere Elements 3 and Pinnacle Sudio 11 and the former recently added Adobe Flash format (of course) and some small device (iPod) video formats but no divx. Meanwhile, Pinnacle has the divx codec but not Flash.

The latest version (I'm assuming there is a later version than 7?) of Vegas probably has more encoding formats than 7 does. So you're kind of stuck with what's available with the program you're using but you can always convert the output file from Vegas to the desired format after that as long as it is in turn compatible with whatever conversion program you use.


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

There's no option for Divx in MS, so I'd probably have to render to avi then convert. What's your end product; a dvd, cd, or just a file to play?


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Just a file to play... I think I've found another way of doing this though. All I wanted was to have the file in a small size, so I rendered as a 1 Mbps WMV and it worked great. 


Thanks.


----------

